

Macs, Firefox 3.X, Safari, and Chrome Not Supported on Microsoft adCenter - keltex
http://blog.keltex.com/post/413757692/micrsoft-adcenter-rejects-chrome-safari-firefox

======
melling
Hmmm... Read the top voted comment on this recent Hacker News post.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1137337>

I'm not sure why everyone thinks Microsoft is a changed company. They still
have 90% desktop market share. I guess everyone is too busy discussing the
Google "monopoly" with 70% search.

Microsoft is, of course, doing what's in their best interest, as should all
companies. They aren't running a charity and they are obligated by law to
serve their stockholders. However, it really is bad for consumers when there
is not enough competition.

------
protomyth
It really isn't that hard to make a commerce website work with most browser.
What idiot thought it was a good idea to make it harder to buy internet ads?

